# Coolste Helme?



## luitinto (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich muß zugeben, daß ich nicht gerne mit Helm fahre, da ich Helme(zB meinen) irgendwie uncool von der Optik finde, aber denke es sieht noch uncooler aus, wenn mein Kopf in zwei Teilen gespalten ist

Ich vermute, es gibt doch bestimmt Helme, die 1A sind aber zusätzlich ganz cool aussehen.
Irgendwelche Tipps?


----------



## Absteiger (17. Dezember 2009)

schau doch einfach mal bei nem onlineshop das sortiment durch, dann kannst du selber entscheiden was cool ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luporinski (17. Dezember 2009)

luitinto schrieb:


> Ich vermute, es gibt doch bestimmt Helme, die 1A sind aber zusätzlich ganz cool aussehen.



Ja, da gibt es massig "coole" Helme...

Ich hab z.B. einen BELL Variant. Alternativ finde ich etliche Helme von GIRO und Konsorten ebenfalls "cool". Du musst dich halt dran gewoehnen, *mit* Helm zu fahren - geht ganz schnell.

Am Anfang war es schon ein komisches Gefuehl ("Ey, bin ich jetzt Fahrrad-Rentner, oder was denken die Leute von mir?"), aber schon nach ein paar Ausfahrten ist der Helm voellig normal. Ehrlich gesagt, komme ich mir mittlerweile *ohne* Helm seltsam vor und mach mir Gedanken um meine Sicherheit...


----------



## kris. (17. Dezember 2009)

Luporinski schrieb:


> JEhrlich gesagt, komme ich mir mittlerweile *ohne* Helm seltsam vor ...


 
So geht es vielen, denke ich. 

Mir gefällt der hier in der Competition-Ausführung:
http://www.casco-helme.de/de/produk...ypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=6&category_id=18

Ist aber kein Schnäppchen...
kris.


----------



## luitinto (17. Dezember 2009)

Luporinski schrieb:


> Ich hab z.B. einen BELL Variant. Alternativ finde ich etliche Helme von GIRO und Konsorten ebenfalls "cool". Du musst dich halt dran gewoehnen, *mit* Helm zu fahren - geht ganz schnell.



Achso..es klang jetzt so als würde ich ohne Helm fahren. Ich meinte aber, daß ich zwar mit Helm fahre, aber es nicht gerne und nur aus Sicherheitsgründen mache. Meiner ist einer von Specialized, der um die 50 gekostet hat. Er hat zwar eine gute Bewertung, aber er sieht halt eher "praktisch" aus. Es ist wie bei Klamotten. Manche sehe nur praktisch aus und andere(wie von Gore) sehen zusätzlich gut aus.

Ich wollte mich nach einem anderen, der auch optisch gut aussieht umschauen und zumindest ein Paar Anregungen nach welchen Modellen ich Ausschau halten soll.

Ich check mal die genannten Marken aus. Giro hatte ich grob als Richtlinie.


----------



## The_Distance (17. Dezember 2009)

Das ist meine neueste Eierschale:

Specialized Vice

Habe den beim Händler vor Ort nochmal um einiges günstiger bekommen als im Netz. Außerdem würde ich gerade beim Helm dringend die Anprobe vor Ort empfehlen. Die Kopfformen sind halt doch recht unterschiedlich und einen perfekt sitzenden Helm merkt man gar nicht mehr, aber einen der drückt und rutscht schon und damit steigt auch die Unlust ihn zu tragen!


----------



## Luporinski (17. Dezember 2009)

The_Distance schrieb:


> Das ist meine neueste Eierschale:
> 
> Specialized Vice



Oaah, denn kannte ich noch gar nicht. Sieht gut aus!


----------



## karmakiller (17. Dezember 2009)

@luitinto: 
Giro Xen - nie wieder einen anderen ! 

Ich denke ein Helm muß passen UND gefallen, denn sonst wird man ihn immer nur pflichtbewußt anziehen. Wenn er aber auch gefällt, dann zieht man ihn auch gerne an und ohne fehlt einem was ;-) 

Der Spezialized Vice sieht auch sehr gut aus , geht in eine Richtung wie der Xen : 
am Hinterkopf weiter runtergezogen !
Catlike-Helme finde ich auch cool, sind aber in Deutschland nicht so einfach zu bekommen.


----------



## mtb-buschi (17. Dezember 2009)

Hello!

Wie sieht es denn mit Dirt/BMW Helmen a la Bell Faction aus?!?
Hatte an anderer Stelle schon mal gefragt, und da wurden Bedenken geäußert, das diese Helme zwar gut schützen, wohl aber ziemliche "Heiz-Birnen" seinen - soll heißen, dass es einem da schnell zu warm auf der Rübe wird...
Bei nem souligen flow bergab, sollte das doch aber passen, oder?!?

Irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit solchen Helmen???


Grüße,
Al.


----------



## jastone (17. Dezember 2009)

mtb-buschi schrieb:


> Bei nem souligen flow bergab, sollte das doch aber passen, oder?!? Irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit solchen Helmen???



Jupps... Ich habe einen R.E.D Trace. Der ist für Herbst und Winter den Berg runter absolut in Ordnung und hält warm! Berg auf... da tropft es nur so aus dem Helm. Wirklich gut belüftet sind die halt nicht. Wenn es unter dem Helm nicht zu heiß werden soll eben etwas wie den Giro Hex oder Xen.


----------



## mtb-buschi (17. Dezember 2009)

jastone schrieb:


> Jupps... Ich habe einen R.E.D Trace. Der ist für Herbst und Winter den Berg runter absolut in Ordnung und hält warm! Berg auf... da tropft es nur so aus dem Helm. Wirklich gut belüftet sind die halt nicht. Wenn es unter dem Helm nicht zu heiß werden soll eben etwas wie den Giro Hex oder Xen.



Hui - hübsches Teil
Und wie fährt sich das im Sommer bergab/auf Trails?
Ist ja auch "nen bisschen" anstrengend....

Reicht's da mit der Luft?!?

Denn ehrlich gesagt, finde ich diese Gehirn-Form-nachahmenden skelett-immitierenden Kappen voll jenseits des (guten) Geschmackes!


Grüße,
Al.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CAPITO (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab den MET Veleno D in weiß.


----------



## jastone (17. Dezember 2009)

@mtb-buschi

Der Trace ist eigentlich mein Winterhelm zum Biken wie auch zum Snowboarden. Die Ohrpolster/-wärmer kann man zwar auch raus machen, aber die Salatschüssel ist halt bis auf ein paar kleine Schlitze zu. Da kann nicht viel Luft zirkulieren.
Im Sommer kam der Helm im Wechsel mit dem Fullface eigentlich nur in Beerfelden zum Einsatz. Berg ab und auf Trails finde ich ihn dennoch angenehmer als nen Fullface, da mMn das Sichtfeld etwas freier ist. Schwitzen wirst du unter so einem Helm so oder so. Wenns etwas wärmer ist trage ich daher zu 90% mein "Vogelnest" (den Hex).


----------



## Bymike (17. Dezember 2009)

wer von euch fährt denn einen Dirt-Helm auch im Sommer auf größeren Touren, die sowohl bergauf, als auch bergab gehen? 

Auf meinem Dickschädel sehen die Standard-Helme aus wie Fremdkörper. 
Schwitzen tu ich sowieso wie verrückt. Könnte ich also auch auf einen Dirt-Helm zurückgreifen?


----------



## mtb-buschi (18. Dezember 2009)

jastone schrieb:


> @mtb-buschi
> 
> Der Trace ist eigentlich mein Winterhelm zum Biken wie auch zum Snowboarden. Die Ohrpolster/-wärmer kann man zwar auch raus machen, aber die Salatschüssel ist halt bis auf ein paar kleine Schlitze zu. Da kann nicht viel Luft zirkulieren.
> Im Sommer kam der Helm im Wechsel mit dem Fullface eigentlich nur in Beerfelden zum Einsatz. Berg ab und auf Trails finde ich ihn dennoch angenehmer als nen Fullface, da mMn das Sichtfeld etwas freier ist. Schwitzen wirst du unter so einem Helm so oder so. Wenns etwas wärmer ist trage ich daher zu 90% mein "Vogelnest" (den Hex).


 
Bergauf ist man doch eh so langsan, dass man da fast keinen Helm braucht....
Doof ist nur, wennn dann immer wieder kleinere runter-Passagen dazwischen sind

Ich glaube, ich hole mir einfach mal nen Dirt-Helm und probiere es einfach mal aus; die sind ja glücklicherweise nicht so teuer


Grüße,
Al.


----------



## Impossible2See (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich fahre den Specialized S-Workshelm. Den spürst du bei 199g eigengewicht kein bisschen und gut belüftet ist er auch. Allerding gibt es auch den Specialized Vice MTB-Helm den ich persönlich stylisch finde

S-Works:http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bc...-7192_-7194_l.jpg&equipmodel=S-WORKS MTB Helm

Vice:http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bc...DIA/equip/6020-113_l.jpg&equipmodel=Vice Helm


----------



## luitinto (18. Dezember 2009)

Impossible2See schrieb:


> Ich fahre den Specialized S-Workshelm. Den spürst du bei 199g eigengewicht kein bisschen und gut belüftet ist er auch.



Puha. Der ist aber vom Preis her nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen. 179 Euro sind viel Holz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hesse77 (19. Dezember 2009)

Für mich geht optisch nach wie vor nichts über den Catlike Whisper. Fahre ihn nun schon einige Zeit und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## luitinto (19. Dezember 2009)

Hesse77 schrieb:


> Für mich geht optisch nach wie vor nichts über den Catlike Whisper. Fahre ihn nun schon einige Zeit und bin sehr zufrieden.



Ja, ich find den von der Optik auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Impossible2See (19. Dezember 2009)

luitinto schrieb:


> Puha. Der ist aber vom Preis her nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen. 179 Euro sind viel Holz.



Ja das stimmt schon, aber ich bereue es nicht. Kein bisschen. Den Helm spürst du echt nicht, der passt sich super an und die Belüftung ist grandios. Nur im Winter ist er ein bisschen im Nachteil wobei man auch eine Radmütze oder ein Stirnband aufsetzen kann. Was mich allerdings wundert, ist dass der Helm 2010 190 kosten soll, obwohl nichts verändert wurde. 

@Hesse77: Den Helm mag ich überhaupt nicht vom Design her. Aber wenn du den besitzt, schreib doch mal über deine Erfahrungen damit und wieviel der wiegt.


----------



## luitinto (19. Dezember 2009)

Impossible2See schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt schon, aber ich bereue es nicht. Kein bisschen. Den Helm spÃ¼rst du echt nicht, der passt sich super an und die BelÃ¼ftung ist grandios. Nur im Winter ist er ein bisschen im Nachteil wobei man auch eine RadmÃ¼tze oder ein Stirnband aufsetzen kann. Was mich allerdings wundert, ist dass der Helm 2010 190â¬ kosten soll, obwohl nichts verÃ¤ndert wurde.



Ich bin eigentlich Specialized Fan. Ich hatte mein erstes Specialized MTB 1992 wo die Marke noch garnicht so populÃ¤r war, inklusiv Specialized Schuhen.
Ich habe im Laufe der Jahre einige Klamotten von Specialized zugelegt. Mein Helm sieht eigentlich rein optisch ziemlich gleich aus obwohl er erheblich billiger war. Klar, wird der S-Works von der QualitÃ¤t um einiges besser sein, aber irgendwie gefÃ¤llt mir mein Helm optisch nicht. Kann sein, daÃ der S-Works wenn man ihn auf hat anders rÃ¼berkommt.



Impossible2See schrieb:


> @Hesse77: Den Helm mag ich Ã¼berhaupt nicht vom Design her. Aber wenn du den besitzt, schreib doch mal Ã¼ber deine Erfahrungen damit und wieviel der wiegt.



Ich finde den eigentlich ganz stylisch vom Aussehen. Nach den Infos, die ich gefunden habe, wiegt er 290 gr.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (19. Dezember 2009)

Ist echt schwierig, bin auch auf der Suche nach einem gutaussehendem Helm für die täglichen Fahrten in der Stadt.
Der Catlike Sakana sieht geil aus:





...versagt aber derb beim Verschlusssystem und beim Komfort, siehe im Test hier:
klick (PDF)

Der Spezialized Vice hat mir auf den ersten Blick gefallen, bis ich die Optik von hinten gesehen habe:




:kotz:

Ich glaub ich muss doch mit nem 661 Full Comp durch die Stadt heizen


----------



## Impossible2See (20. Dezember 2009)

Den hier finde ich auch nicht schlecht: http://www.met-helmets.com/home.jsp?idrub=10655


----------



## mtb-buschi (13. Februar 2010)

Nabend!

So, habe mir nun zum Geburtstag den Bell Faction geschenkt!
Mal sehen, wie der sich dann so schlägt.....

Wenn der im Sommer zu warm werden sollte, dann hab ich jetzt aber auch nen alternatives "Vogelnest" gefunden: Bell Variant


Grüße,
Alex.


----------



## IkilledKenny (14. Februar 2010)

Bell Variant is super den hab ich auch.


----------



## Didjah (15. Februar 2010)

Auf den meisten Produktseiten kann man die Helme nur von vorne sehen- das hass ich!!!
Mir is die Heckansicht fast genauso wichtig wie die frontansicht.


----------



## Phil-Joe (15. Februar 2010)

Das stimmt grundsätzlich aber ich persönlich find´ doof, dass man die Dinger immer nur vor schräg vorne  sieht. Das verzerrt die Perspektive immer. Ansonsten sehen von hinten m.M.n. hauptsächlich die teureren Bell- und Giro-Modelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didjah (15. Februar 2010)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Das stimmt grundsätzlich aber ich persönlich find´ doof, dass man die Dinger immer nur vor schräg vorne  sieht. Das verzerrt die Perspektive immer. Ansonsten sehen von hinten m.M.n. hauptsächlich die teureren Bell- und Giro-Modelle.



Ja stimmt, dann kann man auch nicht richtig sehen wie breit das Modell ausfällt. 
Letztens war ich in nem Fahrradladen und hab ma einen Helm anprobiert- ich bin erschrocken wie breit der war- sah aus als hätt ich ne Bratpfanne aufm Kopf. Hätte man im Internet nicht erkannt...


----------



## -Wally- (16. Februar 2010)

Ahoi,

also diese Dirtmurmeln sind für kühlere Tage auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen...ich fahre als Winterhelm einen Bell Faction und find den überaus bequem auch zum Ski fahren...das exakt gleiche gilt für den Giro Flak, den ich auch hab, der hat mit Ohrwärmern und Brillengurthalter dann aber dafür gesorgt, dass ich den Faction nicht mehr als Skihelm nutze.... 
Für sommerliche Temperaturen finde ich auch nach Jahren immer noch meinen mattschwarzen Specialized Instinct super...verstehe garnicht, warum der hier so wenig Erwähnung findet...der ist top belüftet, und hat eine Form die manchmal an ein Cap erinnert, außerdem ist er im Hinterkopfbereich deutlich weiter runtergezogen als die anderen normalo Fahrradhelme...würd mir den auch wieder kaufen, tolles Teil, und zumindest bei mir auch sehr sehr bequem.
Also Full-Face Helm bin ich immer noch vom Specialized Deviant begeistert, den mit dem kann man auch Touren fahren, steht in der Belüftung einem normalen Helm in nichts nach, nur im Winter muss dann auch ein dünnes Mützchen/Buff drunter.

behelmte Grüße,
Wally


----------



## Desert Rat (16. Februar 2010)

All you need is Bern... Watts oder Baker!


----------



## Tifftoff (20. Februar 2010)

Mein Lidl Helm sieht so Mega Cool aus, und hat grad mal 20 Euronen gekostet.


----------



## Didjah (20. Februar 2010)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> Mein Lidl Helm sieht so Mega Cool aus, und hat grad mal 20 Euronen gekostet.


We want Fotos!


----------



## flyingcruiser (22. Februar 2010)

ich finde die fox-helme recht hübsch:
http://shop.foxracing.com/ecomm/AutoForward.do?forward=home.pagedef#aforward=asyn&proId=14616&cid=149&cname=Helmets&proNumber=20001&imgName=20001255F.jpg


----------



## Rhombus (22. Februar 2010)

Ich fahr den Uvex supersonic. Ich habe ihn beim Öertlichen gekauft. Allerdings letztes Jahr für 25,- mehr!

Aber das war der einzige, der gepasst hat.

https://shop.radsport-prandl.de/images/product_images/popup_images/17_0.jpg

Und optional kann man hinten noch sone Kirmesbeleuchtung anbringen.....


----------



## wanderer1219 (22. Februar 2010)

Ich hab nen Bell Delirium.
Abgesehen vom Aussehen find ich den Namen nett, klingt nach Einschlag in einen Baum.


----------



## R5D5 (22. Februar 2010)

Immer wieder faszinierend, wie Werbung Gehirne waschen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-buschi (22. Februar 2010)

R5D5 schrieb:


> Immer wieder faszinierend, wie Werbung Gehirne waschen kann.



Hier gehts doch um den persönlichen Geschmack und nicht, ob der erwähnte Helm/Marke gut/schlecht oder zu teuer ist....

Und hübsches Design kostet halt mal schnell nen Euro mehr


Grüße,
Alex.


----------



## Ronon Dex (22. Februar 2010)

alpina pheos ist auch sehr gut


----------



## kona-032 (25. Februar 2010)

Das is der geilstze Helm den ich jeh gesehen hab , werd ihn mir selber auch bald zulegen :

http://www.mx4you.com/mx-enduro-shop/images/product_images/original_images/28144_0.jpg


----------



## Didjah (11. März 2010)

Was haltet ihr von dem hier?
http://www.met-helmets.com/home.jsp?idrub=10654

In schwarz^^


----------



## Deleted 174584 (11. März 2010)

Hab den hier (GIRO TheFlak) und bin super zufrieden, vor allem hebt man sich von der Masse ab


----------

